# Windows startet neu bei herunterfahren



## nex_m (20. April 2006)

Hey,

ich hab da mal wieder ein Problem mit Windows. Scheint mir als sei es noch nicht angesprochen worden.

Windows (XP Prof. mit Service Pack2) fährt meinen Rechner (ohne ersichtlichen Grund) einfach wieder hoch, wenn ich ihn herunterfahren will (Klicke auf Herunterfahren und stattdessen macht er einen Neustart).

Merkwürdig ist vorher lief alles ganz normal

Hat jemand eine Lösung oder eine Idee?

MFG


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (21. April 2006)

Servus!
Generell gibt es da viele Möglichhttp://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/shutdownguide.htmlkeiten. Das wäre ein Zufallstreffer, wenn ich dir nun ne Lösung nennen könnte.
Hast du irgendwas an deiner Systemkonfiguration geändert? Neue Hard- oder Software installiert? Wenn ja, hätte man da schon einen möglichen Übeltäter.
Ich würde dir mal empfehlen, die Seite http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/shutdownguide.html

anzusehen. Da widmet man sich genau diesem Problem.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

